# Roy's Quartz Military's



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Roy,

Will you be suppling your quartz miltary style (white face) again soon. I didn't think I would like/need a "medium" size watch again but when I'm out on the motorbike the tight fitting cuff's of the jacket make a large watch unsuitable. Also I like the idea of quartz "costs and wearability".


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am still out of RLT6 cases , I can make you a white dial military looking watch with a RLT 37 case , RLT6-s white dial and hands, email me if interested.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pcn1 said:


> Roy,
> 
> Will you be suppling your quartz miltary style (white face) again soon. I didn't think I would like/need a "medium" size watch again but when I'm out on the motorbike the tight fitting cuff's of the jacket make a large watch unsuitable. Also I like the idea of quartz "costs and wearability".


Pcn, I had a "6" and always used it on my bike, I had the same problem, all my other watches were too big unless I fancied an icy wind shot up my arm. I sold it to Thorpey and then managed to get it back, then, in a moment of madness I sold it to Bill, who is still playing hardball


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkF said:


> I sold it to Thorpey and then managed to get it back, then, in a moment of madness I sold it to Bill, who is still playing hardball


Mark, you should just cut & paste this somewhere for safekeeping. How many watches can you say this about??







Just change the names...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

limey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I sold it to Thorpey and then managed to get it back, then, in a moment of madness I sold it to Bill, who is still playing hardball
> ...


We keep telling him, but does he listen?


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Roy,

If im right the option you are giving is for a 35 mm case ? If so then i'll wait a while as 37mm is the smallest I'd want to go.

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There is not much in these two cases as the 37mm size includes the crown and guard.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

limey said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I sold it to Thorpey and then managed to get it back, then, in a moment of madness I sold it to Bill, who is still playing hardball
> ...


Swings and roundabouts pal, some I get back, some I don't







Some people send me them back without me asking, how weird is that?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

to and fro


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> limey said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


You got it then Mark









Try and resist the temptation to flip it again


----------

